# VOTING: Home Decoration Contest



## Jeremy (Jul 24, 2013)

*DO NOT VOTE FOR YOURSELF!*
Your vote will be void and you may even be disqualified.​

Welcome to the voting phase of the New Leaf Home Decoration Contest.  Voting will work just like the art contest voting.  Follow the instructions below to vote:

*Instructions*
1. Head over to the Home Decoration Contest Entry thread to view all of the entries. (CLICK THIS!)
2.  Be sure to look at *all* entries on *all* pages before voting.  I removed all spoilers that hide images, which makes it easier to scroll through all 56 entries.
2. Once you have viewed all of the entries in the thread, get the post number of your favorite room that you want to vote for.  That's the number to the top right of the post.  




3. Vote for that number in the poll.


And don't forget the following link is the correct thread to use, not the submission one: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?77222-Home-Decoration-Contest-Entry-Thread


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2013)

<3 Voting.

wait you can put things on the stereo?!


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 24, 2013)

I voted for the courtroom-themed one, I thought that was very creative! Good luck to everyone! c:


----------



## Marceline (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone else notice the cute little panda pillow in entry #32? ; u ; *Voted for that room*


----------



## Fairlee (Jul 24, 2013)

Voted for #42. How can I resist that Phoenix and Edgey?! ;u;
So creative!


----------



## princelio (Jul 24, 2013)

So many cool and creative entries! Good job everyone.


----------



## Nymph (Jul 24, 2013)

I went for #46~! I love all the green and the plants n v n


----------



## Farobi (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm too lazy to vote :<

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 24, 2013)

=)


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Jul 24, 2013)

There's some brilliant rooms here! I was torn, really *really* torn between 32,38,42 and 46 I went with 42 in the end, I love Ace Attorney series and the fact that the room creator got their friends to dress up and act it was fantastic


----------



## Aquadirt (Jul 24, 2013)

Voting for anything but the courtroom?​Objection!​That was such a clever set up, and the costumes really did it for me!!​


----------



## Avocado (Jul 24, 2013)

All of these house are so much better than mine! I voted for #2.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 24, 2013)

Awesome thanks so much for setting this poll up for me, Jer 

Just to let everyone know, #27 and #28 are of the same room, just with the lights on/off


----------



## Tyto (Jul 24, 2013)

_Good luck everyone. _


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 24, 2013)

voted for #2

chriss nailed the layout and lighting


----------



## Blueyoshi (Jul 24, 2013)

No offence to player number two, but I think he's going to win but this is influenced by the fact that he's such a low number and people will go like ''yea this one is nice, i'll just vote for this'' without looking at all rooms. Anyway, I voted for 49.


----------



## benjaminus (Jul 24, 2013)

I liked 2 the modern themed space one


----------



## Joey (Jul 24, 2013)

I loved #2 with the astro series remade.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 24, 2013)

All the entries are fantastic but 42 won me over because of Ace Attorney.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 24, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Awesome thanks so much for setting this poll up for me, Jer
> 
> Just to let everyone know, #27 and #28 are of the same room, just with the lights on/off



Thanks, we'll combine them at the end.


----------



## Nymph (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah a bit of a flaw with they way they organized the voting.


----------



## Pyon (Jul 24, 2013)

So many creative rooms! I wish I could vote for more than one


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 24, 2013)

I voted for number 16.


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 24, 2013)

Nymph said:


> Yeah a bit of a flaw with they way they organized the voting.



Yeah but... least its better then most others i seen.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 24, 2013)

Nymph said:


> Yeah a bit of a flaw with they way they organized the voting.



This was one of the better ways to organize the voting. We just put the posts in order of who posted first; first come first serve.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 24, 2013)

I wish my entry was a lower number on the list. Most people only look at the homes on the first couple of pages. Being number 44, I fear that people won't put in the effort to look that far back into the rooms and be able to see mine.


----------



## Chu (Jul 24, 2013)

It was hard for me to choose between chriss and holls because they both sing to my inner trekie, but I ultimately went with chriss due to his wallpaper.

however, felinedulune wins for creepiest mannaquin ever.

(another one I really liked was vampiricrogue's botany lab, how cool! reminds me of harry potter)


----------



## Hamsterific (Jul 24, 2013)

#38 was sooo creative! I love it!!


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jul 24, 2013)

Voted #2 good luck all


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2013)

38 won my vote completely.


----------



## Nymph (Jul 24, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> This was one of the better ways to organize the voting. We just put the posts in order of who posted first; first come first serve.



Well the only reason I say flaw is because (like others have said) some people won't go past a couple of pages :/ So it's as if only the people on the first couple pages are actually "competing", so-to-speak.

It'd be nice to figure out a way to post all the photos on one page. I think more people would scroll through it all. But I think you'd have to make a blog post or something to do that?  Might a be little work.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2013)

Nymph said:


> Well the only reason I say flaw is because (like others have said) some people won't go past a couple of pages :/ So it's as if only the people on the first couple pages are actually "competing", so-to-speak.
> 
> It'd be nice to figure out a way to post all the photos on one page. I think more people would scroll through it all. But I think you'd have to make a blog post or something to do that?  Might a be little work.



I agree. But that's also a lot more work to do.

There were a LOT of seriously amazing entries, and they really don't have the votes they deserve because they were towards the middle/end of the list. But there really isn't much we can do about people being lazy and picking the first thing they see. =/


----------



## Nymph (Jul 24, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I agree. But that's also a lot more work to do.
> 
> There were a LOT of seriously amazing entries, and they really don't have the votes they deserve because they were towards the middle/end of the list. But there really isn't much we can do about people being lazy and picking the first thing they see. =/



Yeah, this was the only point I was trying to make. n_n   So please, no one else take it personally. I was only making an observation~  

Haha! That's true too! Not too much you can do to change that fact.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 24, 2013)

I think in future design/decoration contests, a bit of pre-judging would be understandable. What I mean by that is, weed through all of the entries to pick out the ones the judges feel would really be popular with the crowd. Not to be mean, but there are a lot of entries that have zero votes that will probably continue to not attract any voters. If there weren't so many contestants, the entries thread wouldn't require so many pages and then the ones who entered the contest late wouldn't have to be held back by being so far into the thread that no lazy voters will even see their posts.


----------



## windfall (Jul 24, 2013)

So many creative rooms  If only real-life decor was so easy...

It also seems like the gothic white rococo series is pretty popular xD 
Now I feel the need to change my main floor room, haha.


----------



## B.o.B (Jul 24, 2013)

Still trying to get my first vote...  #ZeroVoteClub haha


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jul 24, 2013)

I went with 37 because I appreciated they they took a bunch of random items and came up with a theme for it all, rather than using a set. Like, the 0 lights to create the hoops? Genius.


----------



## Princess (Jul 25, 2013)

#38 was fantastic


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 25, 2013)

Sigh I still didn't get votes >_>
Well, I do think that there were some pretty great ones that took a lot of work to do!


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 25, 2013)

I thought that Batany lab (#38) was pretty sweet, all these homes are giving me so many ideas


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 25, 2013)

voted for 14 the bakery was so cute


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 25, 2013)

So far im in second place by one vote. Its a narrow vote here people... 

<---#38


----------



## LeadKisses (Jul 25, 2013)

B.o.B said:


> Still trying to get my first vote...  #ZeroVoteClub haha



XD I know, right? Lol


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 25, 2013)

38 is so flippin' awesome. I love it a ton.


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 25, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> 38 is so flippin' awesome. I love it a ton.



Thank you ^_^


----------



## chriss (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow I honestly didn't expect to get so many votes! Win or lose, I'm just happy you guys liked my room so much ^^

#2


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 25, 2013)

I loved them all, but the Botany Lab got my vote!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 25, 2013)

I finally have a vote! 

Why can't we vote for ourselves? If everyone who entered voted for themselves, those votes would negate each other anyway.


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 25, 2013)

chriss said:


> Wow I honestly didn't expect to get so many votes! Win or lose, I'm just happy you guys liked my room so much ^^
> 
> #2



Good luck ^_^ We still have a few days to go. You still might win. (truthfully i wanted to vote for you but i always vote for a person who kinda needs votes so they wont feel left out.)

<--still #38 (lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -



LemyLekySama said:


> I loved them all, but the Botany Lab got my vote!


Thanks much <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Scribbler397 said:


> I finally have a vote!
> 
> Why can't we vote for ourselves? If everyone who entered voted for themselves, those votes would negate each other anyway.



I guess it is one of those things to help prevent trolls that is all "MINE IS TEH BETZ! VOTE ORZ DIE!" ....that is the only logical reason i see behind it. In truth i think it puts a bit of an edge so it will be fair to everyone instead of just yourself.


----------



## Nineflower (Jul 26, 2013)

"Objection!" I think we should all win video tours and recognition for entering. I can see how every entry put thought into their room and it's inspiring. I kind of want to see the rest of their houses!

<- the Courtroom entry #42


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 26, 2013)

chriss said:


> Wow I honestly didn't expect to get so many votes! Win or lose, I'm just happy you guys liked my room so much ^^
> 
> #2



Even your avatar and Town name are cool


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jul 26, 2013)

chriss said:


> Wow I honestly didn't expect to get so many votes! Win or lose, I'm just happy you guys liked my room so much ^^
> 
> #2



It is very cool looking, think I might do a room in a similar way. 
(I actually voted for 38)


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 27, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> It is very cool looking, think I might do a room in a similar way.
> (I actually voted for 38)



Thank you


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 27, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> I went with 37 because I appreciated they they took a bunch of random items and came up with a theme for it all, rather than using a set. Like, the 0 lights to create the hoops? Genius.



This is why I voted for 37. I felt it was the most unique looking and it was the only one I hadn't really seen before.

I liked the courtroom one, but it felt more like a storyboard entry (even though it was a reference to the first game) I guess with people acting out things over using mannequins or something.

I think my only real regret is using just one picture since I misread the description. I mean, there's a chance my basement probably would've been better (it's most people's favorite room from those who have seen it) despite also heavily featuring a set, but the upstairs has always been a very special room to me.

Edit: And just saw I had a vote so thank you whoever voted for me! (#18)


----------



## cwertle (Jul 27, 2013)

I used a random number generator to pick a number, and voted for that.


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 27, 2013)

Even again...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jennifer said:


> This is why I voted for 37. I felt it was the most unique looking and it was the only one I hadn't really seen before.
> 
> I liked the courtroom one, but it felt more like a storyboard entry (even though it was a reference to the first game) I guess with people acting out things over using mannequins or something.
> 
> ...



vriska voted for you.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 27, 2013)

cwertle said:


> I used a random number generator to pick a number, and voted for that.



Why did you vote at all?


----------



## Wish (Jul 28, 2013)

i got 2 votes oooooo it's going to be a close one cough cough


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 28, 2013)

Aww im in 2nd now.... 

#38


----------



## Banicakes (Jul 28, 2013)

number 38 was the most original, and well thought out room I saw :3 definitely got my vote!


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 28, 2013)

Banicakes said:


> number 38 was the most original, and well thought out room I saw :3 definitely got my vote!



Thank you ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why am i the only one that is thanking votes? >>; Shouldn't everyone be doing that?


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 28, 2013)

Voted for 38. Love the atmosphere.

Would've been better if no one revealed themselves until the poll ended.


----------



## You Pikachu! (Jul 28, 2013)

4 and 38 was really cool.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 28, 2013)

How exciting! Atm there is a tie for first. Now if I could only get more than two votes...


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 28, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> How exciting! Atm there is a tie for first. Now if I could only get more than two votes...



LOL, IKR? The contest was very tight this year, a hard decision! I was really looking forward to a Prima guide too, lol. Oh well, I heard that they have some wrong information in some of them :0


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 28, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> Voted for 38. Love the atmosphere.
> 
> Would've been better if no one revealed themselves until the poll ended.



You would have seen them anyway just by looking on the left of the entry XD
Also, thank you for the vote.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Scribbler397 said:


> How exciting! Atm there is a tie for first. Now if I could only get more than two votes...



-hugs- It'll be okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



You said:


> 4 and 38 was really cool.



Thank you. ^_^


----------



## ralere (Jul 28, 2013)

#38! The botany lab is by far the most original room I've ever seen.


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 28, 2013)

ralere said:


> #38! The botany lab is by far the most original room I've ever seen.



Thank you. ^.^


----------



## sbsoccerman13 (Jul 28, 2013)

I had to vote for #38. Love the mad science vibe!


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 29, 2013)

sbsoccerman13 said:


> I had to vote for #38. Love the mad science vibe!



Thank you ^_^

Thats what i was going for XD


----------



## Dfales62 (Jul 29, 2013)

#49     The Sweetshop in Pink


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jul 29, 2013)

Dfales62 said:


> #49     The Sweetshop in Pink



Thank you! ^_^ I know a sweet shop is a pretty generic idea, but I just love making them so much. It was more fun this time than previous games since the number of kitchen and caf? items has increased. I can't wait to get Gracie Grace so I can add the ice cream scoop lamps.


----------



## roroselle (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow thank you everyone for voting! I'm happy to be in the top 3 :3
(#14)

Tehe I voted for #38 so awesome!


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 29, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Thank you! ^_^ I know a sweet shop is a pretty generic idea, but I just love making them so much. It was more fun this time than previous games since the number of kitchen and caf? items has increased. I can't wait to get Gracie Grace so I can add the ice cream scoop lamps.



Thats the beauty of decorating your home: the fun behind it. ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> Wow thank you everyone for voting! I'm happy to be in the top 3 :3
> (#14)
> 
> Tehe I voted for #38 so awesome!



Thank you. <3


----------



## Britty the Kitty (Jul 29, 2013)

I ended up voting for number 37. While there were some fantastic entries (in particular, I really liked #14, #42, and #55), I have never seen anyone do a dog show for a room. Not only is a unique idea, but I found it's execution done quite well. I'm rather disappointed it doesn't have more votes, because it is really quite clever.


----------



## chillv (Jul 29, 2013)

Voted for 4.

As cool as the other rooms are, I'm a sucker for an arcade room. Also, the whole darkness with blue lights sets a fitting tone for an arcade room.

Lastly, I want to recognize my honorable mentions

Number 2, your black and bright blue furniture falls right into the futuristic theme. I have never seen anything like this before

Number 12, nice laboratory theme. It makes you look like an mad scientist or evil villain. Don't thnk that's a bad thing though, I think that makes it even better.

Number 17, although your arcade theme is very cool, is too girly for my tastes.

Number 19, very nice a basic! It gives you the feeling that you are walking into the house of a wealthy person.

Number 32, cool! Your room has that Japanese catsle look to it that gives off a very relaxing mood.

Number 35, Nice nature theme, it reminds me of pikmin which happens to be one of my favorite games.

Number 36, your room has a nature theme to but it has a more zen garden loom to it that makes your room distinctive from number 35.

Number 38, nice! You mixed a laboratory theme and a nature theme together to make a whole new theme, "a botanic laboratory theme". The way you mixed the furniture is very clever and everything gives off a relaxing atmosphere.

Number 46, your garden theme is very creative, it has that exact feeling of the kind of garden you are trying to make.

Number 47, you beach theme is nice and fitting but I feel that something is a little bit off.

Number 48, your spa theme is very cool. I have seen this before, but that doesn't make it less amazing.


----------



## Joy (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow this is pretty cool!


----------



## Aloha (Jul 29, 2013)

In cases like this where there are so many rooms its hard to pick...#38 Botany room looked really nice O.O Lotta plants from Leif.But other rooms such as the food themed or pastry ones were also good.Hm...


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 30, 2013)

chillv said:


> Number 38, nice! You mixed a laboratory theme and a nature theme together to make a whole new theme, "a botanic laboratory theme". The way you mixed the furniture is very clever and everything gives off a relaxing atmosphere.



Thank you for those words ^.^


----------



## Matsuki (Jul 30, 2013)

Go Edgeworth ^^ number 42!! so cool


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 30, 2013)

vampiricrogue's plant lab... so much charm in those pictures. ^o^


----------



## silverstorm (Jul 30, 2013)

All entries are brilliant! Very hard to choose just one lol. Kudos to you all!


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 30, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> vampiricrogue's plant lab... so much charm in those pictures. ^o^



Thank you ^.^


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 31, 2013)

When does the voting stop? The original post was nuked for the numbers sake in the polls... o.o;


----------



## jamesflin (Jul 31, 2013)

My favorites were 19, 29, 39, and 49. Strange, eh?


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 31, 2013)

Well i say this breaks the "fighting" streak then. #2 is six votes ahead of me.

<---#38


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!

chriss, vampiricrogue, and roroselle!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 1, 2013)

vampiricrogue said:


> Well i say this breaks the "fighting" streak then. #2 is six votes ahead of me.
> 
> <---#38



We'll send you a guide anyway!


----------



## chriss (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow, thanks everyone who voted! I've never won anything before so I'm pretty excited. I didn't even expect anything to come of my entry! It was such a close one between me and vampiricrogue. Glad you guys are gonna send her a guide too.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 1, 2013)

Great job to all three winners! Pretty good rooms, you guys!


----------



## allsquirrels (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats to the winners and thank you everyone for the inspiring entries! I really wanted to vote for so many rooms (= I'm gonna copy you allll). And thank you for the kind votes that got thrown my way (#46). Even though I came no where close to winning I'm really happy that some people enjoyed my haphazard collection of plants with the green series.


----------



## roroselle (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Congrats to the winners!
> 
> chriss, vampiricrogue, and roroselle!



YAY  thank you mucho everyone~
Good job to everyone else. Good competition out there


----------



## vampiricrogue (Aug 1, 2013)

chriss said:


> Wow, thanks everyone who voted! I've never won anything before so I'm pretty excited. I didn't even expect anything to come of my entry! It was such a close one between me and vampiricrogue. Glad you guys are gonna send her a guide too.



Good game. Congrats on winning. I bet you were refreshing the page ever hour too XD! lol

Thank you for everyone that voted for me. It was a fun contest.


----------



## chriss (Aug 1, 2013)

vampiricrogue said:


> Good game. Congrats on winning. I bet you were refreshing the page ever hour too XD! lol
> 
> Thank you for everyone that voted for me. It was a fun contest.



Yeah I was! Lol
I also had quite a few people PMing me asking to come catalog my stuff xD
It was fun, made some new friends in the process ^^


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats winners! Thanks so much for everyone participating! I'm amazed at all of your entries; I encourage you to participate when we have another contest^^


----------



## vampiricrogue (Aug 2, 2013)

chriss said:


> Yeah I was! Lol
> I also had quite a few people PMing me asking to come catalog my stuff xD
> It was fun, made some new friends in the process ^^



Yeah, same here XD Not so much the catalog though.... but now that were on the subject, my home is science-aligned. I wouldnt mind cataloging some things myself if you dont mind. XD

(Floor, wall, and metal case)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 2, 2013)

Wait. Its over.


----------



## Tyto (Aug 3, 2013)

_Congratulations to the winners and all those who played. =D
I liked all the houses, but he had to choose one.
It was hard._


----------



## vampiricrogue (Aug 14, 2013)

So i read somewhere that the guides will be sent out this coming Saturday (17th)...  good thing too, i was wondering if i was forgotten >>;


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 15, 2013)

vampiricrogue said:


> So i read somewhere that the guides will be sent out this coming Saturday (17th)...  good thing too, i was wondering if i was forgotten >>;



You are correct, the guides will be sent out Saturday


----------

